# valley pan gasket



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

While replacing my intake we noticed valley pan gasket was worn out. Now I am facing a few problems with the motor before this. I was wondering what symptoms this would show. Maybe some other issues I am having are in fact this problem. Probably not but worth asking


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Most common problem with the valley pan is leaking oil. It can happen when the pan is tightened down too tight and when the pan does not match-up well with the block and heads. 

I like to set the pan dry and tap lightly around the edges to " mate " the pan to the sealing surfaces. Then go very light on the silicone sealer when setting gasket and pan in place. Too much silicone will cause you big time grief with your oiling system.

Several vendors sell a great replacement beefier valley pan that works well. Most of these aftermarket pans also include proper clearance for roller lifters.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A bad valley pan gasket will leak oil. Usually due to age (dried out cork) or overtightening the valley pan. What SGC said, pretty much. Remove all of the old gasket, peen the pan edges straight, attach the new gasket to the pan, let it pretty much set up, then bolt it down to just snug. (about hand tight with a nut driver...3ft lbs of torque.) Sealer under the bolt head washers works for me. I have seen more than one broken block at the cam boss due to novices who think the bolts need to be 25 ft lbs.....be careful.


----------

